# UK Ralliart Evo 6 Ultimate Detail Project - Take 2



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi all :wave:

Start of a new year almost and have a new car to turn my attentions to, but before I get started in that I wanted to finish off the work I had started on the Evo and revamp the original thread Posted on here a little while ago and add in the full detail process and pics of the afters that never included in original and also the full exterior (arches, wheels etc), interior, engine bay (Photobucket account was full at the time).

This detail was all done over the period of a week so I have done my best to stitch it all together in one seamless read I hope.

I no longer have the Evo, as recently sold; replaced with a B7 Audi RS4 Avant, kind of a 40th birthday present to myself and practical for the dog also  but thought this would be a great thread for the new owner.

A bit of background its a 2000 'W' Official UK Ralliart Evo VI (6) running 375/375 too many mods to list, one of the best toys being the Anti-Lag 

It was very painful to sell this car, especially given the passion and time I have put into this car, and IMO the Ultimate Evo model, spec, colour and the Tarmac Rally look just about nailed here ... but the RS4 is the only thing I think could ever replace it :argie::argie:

So onto the thread....

*Products used* (have missed bits probably)

G220 DA
Lake Country DA Pads - Orange/ Green/ Black
Lake Country Yellow Hand Pad
De-Wonder MF App Pads
Megs Foam App Pads
Poorboy's Deluxe Mega Towel
Eurow Plush Towels
Various non-premium MF towels/ App pads for things like arches, engine bay etc
Old German App Pads cut up
Various Detailing Brushes / art shop paint brushes

ONR
ONR QD
Shampoo Plus
Hyper-Wash (Foam)
APC
Gunk
SRP
PB SSR's
Optimum Poli-Seal
Optimum Opti-Seal
Optimum Spray Wax OCW
Optimum QD/ Gloss OID
Opti-Bond Tyre-Seal
Optimum Hyper Polish
Optmum Metal Polish
PB wheel sealant
PB Natural Look Trim dressing
Aerospace 303
Meg Wheel brightner
Wonder wheels (went in bin)
Iron-Cut
Hammerite Smooth
Wirewool (Exhaust)

I updated my Photobucket account so I could upload all the pics I didnt have room for before, so hope you enjoy 

Here's the stash that arrived to replen the Detailing Kit in preparation :naughty:










Heard good stuff about the optimum products, so was keen to try them out. I have now run out of these products and decided to get the Jeffs Wekstatt a trial on the Audi and so will see how it goes and will switch back to Optimum if not for me.

(the Optimum No Rinse ONR and Optimum Instant Detailer & Gloss Enhancer OID missing from this shot below).










Some before shots, the paint was white but was a bit matt, there was no reflection or gloss, sun didnt catch at all. I used a bit of Poli-Seal on a microfibre pad and it revealed briilliant white underneath, had suffered from oxidisation and yellowing... great potential here I thought.





































Started the project with APC pre-rinse over entire car through sprayer, foam and then rinse. (missed/lost some pics from this stage)

Time to tackle those Gray wheels and arches before I start on the body...

Wheels were treated with strong mix of Megs wheel brightner as the XP8 pads are really aggressive on their dusting and not a great combo on white powder coated wheels. I had some wonder wheels in the shed and tried some of that out of interest but was horrid stuff so went in bin; I gathered some other wheel cleaning bits (photos below) and Iron-Cut seemed to work really well, agitated with some detailing brushes and rinsed immediately so as not to stain or damage powder coat.




























I soon realised that if a job was worth doing, its worth doing well, so decided that the wheels would need to come off and tackle them properly so could do the backs, and also to tackle the arches, brakes, suspension etc.

Once wheels were off used some APC on the backs and the tyres got a good scrub, rinsed off with jet wash, then used Megs Wheel brightner on stubborn stuff and rinsed again.

Wheels were then treated to Aquartz Iron Cut, clay bar and Tardis to strip existing waxes and remove all contaminants, rinsed again and spritzed with ONR QD and towled dry.

Wheels were then polished and sealed and waxed. Polished/ cleaned with SRP and then sealed with Opt-Seal, I experimented with putting some PB Wheel Sealant on the Backs to see how well they would repel the XP8 to compare with the Sealant on the fronts. Tyres dressed with Opti-Bond Tyre Seal.





































Not a lot of sun in the pics, but they reflect lovely.

Now with the wheels done, the arches looked to dirty as well as the brakes and suspension, so would have stood out too much... so they were tackled next.



















Bit dirty and dusty, lots of caked in mud and grime










Gave the hubs a coat of black smooth hammerite to smarten it up and protected someof the other brackets/components.










Arches were jetwashed then liberally applied with APC and agitated with brushes, hosed off and repeated several times, you can almost run white glove under the wheel arches now




























All Metal was scrubbed, polished and sealed, again touching up with the hammerite (smooth finish) to add some protection on the non bright work metal.










Just needed some Tein Green touch up paint now



















Arches gleaming and dressed (not the bext pics, but you get the idea)



















As for the other side, polished/sealed the calipers and painted the hubs, sealed all the metalwork, dressed all the arches/ plastics.










Realised that now the wheels arches was sparkling clean, the flaps really stood out and so they came off to be cleaned but the arches now looked too clean to go back on and they looked too tatty  so a new set from FQ Perf was sourced (still waiting to go on actually) :argie:

As a side note I cleaned them with APC (good old Tesco Daisy) and Tardis, and they came up really well, but were a little bit too faded and scuffed to want to put back on.














































New FQ Peformance Flaps Fitted


















With the wheels now whiter and all the arches and brakes completed, it was time to start on the body.

In a nutshell, used a 2 bucket wash method using ONR, then megs clay bar to start the decomtam, followed up with Ironcut and chemical paint cleaner later. (missed/lost some pics from this stage)




























Next up was going round with APC and detaling brushes getting into all the rubbersm seals, crevices and badges.

This was followed by Tardis to remove tar and any bonded contaminants not removed by other stages.

Rinsed to view the results and spot touched any oustanding areas I missed.

Then to really go to town did a pass with IronCut and final rinsed with a spritz of ONR as QD as drying aid and capture any last bits before piolishing.

Onto Cleansing the Paint and trying some swirl removal with some sample sizes I had to try out. Using G220 and Lake Country Pads with Poorboy's Deluxe Mega Towels for buffing




























I now worked on some de-oxidisation and paint cleansing, to get my whites back white, then I would be able to see how much true machine polisg correction would be required; Scotia White has no Clear Coat. Just these products from this cleansing and de-ox stage gave great results and spurred me on, I now had a fresh white back as all the oxidisation had gone and was no longer yellow, a shine started to appear, but lacked clarity, definition and reflectivity, horridly marred and swirly. You dont realise how grubby white is until you get a chemical cleaner on it and remove some oxidisation through abbrasives :doublesho




























Decided to tackle the door shuts next. Used APC to remove the worst, spray liberally and leave 5 minutes then hosed off. There were some tougher black stains on the doors and some scuffs so hen decided to try Opti-Clean followed by Poli-Seal (this is similar to SRP/ LP/Jeffs prime etc as an AIO).



















Nasty Grimy Black marks nearly gone on edge of doors









































































Before moving to polishing and to remove all traces of APC/Tardis/Ironcut and anything else remaining on the surface, I washed down with ONR and a spritz of ONR all over in QD dilution ratio as a drying aid.










Next was back to polishing and trying to get some definition and reflectivity back through some machine correction of the swirls etc.

G220, Orange/ Black LC pads with Optimum Hyper Polish










Car spritzed with ONR QD and wiped down with Eurow thick fluffy blue towels (I love these and just ordered another ten pack)

Pre-Wax cleaner was Poli-Seal, and is also a great as an AIO for getting into places by hand that you cant get the polisher, also doing door shuts etc. Used Sonus der wonder MF pads and Eurow towels.










Glass and lights were polished with Poli-Seal using MF pad and wiped down with ONR QD.

Paintwork and all trim was sealed using Opt-Seal. I started applying with Megs Foam pads but wasnt too keen on that so switched to MF Pad. Left about an hour, had a tea break and then applied another coat, mainly because its a PITA to see where you have been on white, plus getting snow blindness from reflections now  so wanted to ensure I had adequate covereage and not missed any bits. I added to Glass and Windows and also gave wheels another coat. This really added loads of slickness and reflectivity to the paint, was like glass afterwards 



















Now I am not sure if this next stage was really neccesary and if 90% extra effort only gave 10% extra in looks, so maybe it was a placebo effect, but topped all off with the Optimum Wax.

Great thing about all these Optimum products is that there is Zero dust and all are trim safe and can be used on Glass and Trim and each works nice with each other and products compliment each other very well.










Finally dressed all trim and tyres, with the Optimum Opti-Bond dressing. Used diluted in spray form as easier to apply.










*So thats the exterior done, just the Interior and Engine to do *

Some of the products Arsenal









These went straight in the bin









Started on the interior with carpets. Stiff brushes and detail brushes in all the crevices and then hoovered. Cleaned with APC and powre clean on all the tough stuff, the carpet protected and fabreez'd.









Rear seats out



























Front seat rails looking a bit grim









Quick lick of paint and detail, looking a lot better than they did









Front nearly done









rears done


















Backs of seats dressed









Nice set of front seat covers from Lancer Register shop



























Matching set for rear













































Decided to start on the door arches & shuts/ sills (started these on the external detail but was just a quick pass that time)


















Eeek rusty bits 


















new clips


















Treated with rust treatment and some smoothrite in black and the white paint with sometouch-up I had made up ate halfords, before adding thre new clips




























*And Finally last, but not least, the Engine Bay *

Have tried to keep pics in chronological order as best I can, but some maybe out of order.

*BEFORE ....*




































































































*IN PROGRESS & AFTERS ....*





































Starting to strip back the underbonnet and tidy it up a bit....










High Temp Paint, Satin Black





































Not quite there yet....


















































































Dressed of with a bit of genuine carbon ...




























Some goodies to go on:




























Did a Blue Peter Job on these bits









After - Painted and replaced rusty bolts with new allen head ones. Suspension nuts to be replaced next and some turret covers fitted.









Painted Brackets, allen head bolts and dressed rubbers


















Nice bit of carbon to tidy up the rad area along with new painted brackets.









Tidied up this mess, relocated the battery clamp setup and painted the bracket, replaced rusty bolts with new allen head ones. Cleaned up the paintwork a bit. Pictures dont really shoe this improvement very well, more tidying/ cable & pipe management to happen.


















New Filter fitted


















New heatshield fitted









shows carbon as well as heatshield


















Shows new pipe on expansion-can be seen above also









Shiny TSL Fasteners



























....Run out of space as max post length :doublesho:doublesho

*And so after several days effort......*


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

*...We now have this  *


















































































Following are not all my own BTW, some were taken by the new owner a few weeks later, still looks good thoigh


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work steve, very rare to see an Evo in that condition :thumb:


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Very nice great attention to the details


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice work


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Fantastic! :thumb: how did you get on with the hammerite satin black? I used it and couldn't get on with it, really obvious brush marks...?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks all  as they say... Its all in the Detail :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Strothow said:


> Fantastic! :thumb: how did you get on with the hammerite satin black? I used it and couldn't get on with it, really obvious brush marks...?


Thanks. Didnt really get on with at all either, if was doing it again would try something different, was very hard to work with.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

steve_70 said:


> Thanks. Didnt really get on with at all either, if was doing it again would try something different, was very hard to work with.


Good :lol:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Such Attention to detail....but that's what makes the difference between a good car & a minty car....well done :buffer::thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Great turnaround :thumb:

Love your Boxer, lovely markings!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That's a great result mate! I love evo's and the 6 in white is my dream car!
Looks like new for a 10+ year old car, well done!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very blinkin nice :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

wookey said:


> Great turnaround :thumb:
> 
> Love your Boxer, lovely markings!


Thanks :thumb:

Here's Max catching snow balls


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> That's a great result mate! I love evo's and the 6 in white is my dream car!
> Looks like new for a 10+ year old car, well done!


Thanks, much appreciated.

Problem is now I have a nearly new car, there is nothing to do on it


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Outstanding work and attention to detail!!:thumb:

Enjoyed the write-up and photo's too!

Cool car!:driver:


----------



## gtijit (Mar 23, 2009)

*Wow*

Love this model Evo... love the detailing. Top work buddy...
:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Some good work there, lovely tidy up 

I need a project like that myself, maybe one without the fuel bill of an Evo...


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

Strothow said:


> Fantastic! :thumb: how did you get on with the hammerite satin black? I used it and couldn't get on with it, really obvious brush marks...?


hammerite is  , personally i use halfords high temp gloss (goes satin after a short while) better finish overall and cheaper :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

bug.mania said:


> hammerite is  , personally i use halfords high temp gloss (goes satin after a short while) better finish overall and cheaper :thumb:


Thanks for the info, I will note for future use :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

*Deja Vu*

Blast from the Past 

Envy Valeting vs EVO 6 and terrible fallout 
http://detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=116416


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

That was a great detail Steve. I used that same TSL bolt kit:thumb:

I remember reading that thread by Envy, didn't realise it was your EVO...Certainly looks like a different car now.

Hope the RS4 is living up to expectations.

Chris.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

ChrisJD said:


> That was a great detail Steve. I used that same TSL bolt kit:thumb:
> 
> I remember reading that thread by Envy, didn't realise it was your EVO...Certainly looks like a different car now.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris, yes that was back two owners before me.. and thanks :thumb:

The RS4 has so far not only lived up to expectations, it has smashed them 

For me I made the right choice over the JRM X-RS (or the 9 MR Wagon for the dog) which I nearly spent my money on after going out in it at Rallyday....and being the avant its perfect for the dog also.... words can't explain how much I enjoy driving it :driver: its just immense fun.. the stealth factor is amazing... people dont know what hit them till its all too late....I think the GT-R the other day, was thinking feck me, I am getting trounced by an A4 Estate )

Not to mention the Soundtrack to the V8 with the flaps open is just porn and even get a bit of crackle and pop on lift off...which is nice ....Miltek system (including Sports Cat/ down pipes) next on the list... I am just gutted I dont live in Essex anymore myself, I used to love the Dartford Tunnel and A13 Tunell in the Scoobs for Tunnel Runs


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

great detail!! :thumb: love the evo 6!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

steve_70 said:


> Hi Chris, yes that was back two owners before me.. and thanks :thumb:
> 
> The RS4 has so far not only lived up to expectations, it has smashed them
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it. I have always liked the latest generation of RS4 and would be on my list, if I could ever part from the EVO:thumb:

I imagine the Milltek would sound great.

I never did the tunnel runs when I had my STI...(but then I only had the Prodrive exhaust, so wasn't very loud)

Chris.


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

amazing car and great finish. alot of extra work but it paid off


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

dazzyb said:


> amazing car and great finish. alot of extra work but it paid off


Thanks :thumb:

...Plus one very happy new owner :driver:


----------

